#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Was bedeutet mein Befund für mich? >

## Lisbnse

Guten Tag!
Ich habe mich eben registriert und habe direkt eine Frage. Ich bin seit ca 6 1/2 Jahren in orthopädischer Behandlung, bin mit 14 (jetzt bin ich 20) bereits an beiden Knien operiert worden. Ich habe eine Trochleadysplasie Typ A nach Dejour und darausfolgend seit ich 13 Jahre alt bin rezidivierende habituelle Patella(sub)luxationen. Damals hatte ich dann jeweils eine mediale Kapselraffung per Athroskopie (nach Yamamoto). 
Ich habe mittlerweile außerdem eine Coxa Saltans, diese wurde im letzten Februar diagnostiziert. Seit kürzerer Zeit habe ich außerdem Schmerzen in der rechten Schulter. Nun ja. Da ich seit damals immer bei uns in der Uniklinik behandelt wurde und ich dort auch mittlerweile sehr unzufrieden bin, war ich letzte Woche das erste Mal bei einer niedergelassenen Orthopädin. Die mochte ich allerdings nicht, deshalb werde ich da aber nicht mehr hingehen. Auf jeden Fall hat sie meiner Hausärztin einen Untersuchungsbefund geschickt. Zu meiner Hüfte schrieb sie gar nichts, dabei war ich ursprünglich deshalb da.  Ich versuche mal ein Foto von dem Befund einzufügen. Jedenfalls ist sie der Meinung, dass ich erneut an dem Knien operiert werden muss. Meine Schulter hat sie geröntgt und eine Verengung festgestellt. Sie meinte jedoch, dass das in meinem Alter noch keine Probleme machen kann. Ich hoffe, dass man das Foto sehen kann. Ansonsten tippe ich es nochmal in den Kommentaren ab. 
So: Meine Frage ist nun: Auf welche Erkrankungen oder sowas deuten diese Untersuchungsergebnisse hin?  In zwei Wochen habe ich einen Termin in einer anderen Klinik, um mir eine zweite Meinung einzuholen. Ich würde aber vorher gerne schon ein bisschen was dazu wissen. 
Ich bedanke mich schon mal! Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Lisbnse  :Smiley:  20181115_163439-1.jpg

----------

